# Nothing is working for my weak nails!



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm not sure why, but lately my nails have been bending, peeling and breaking like crazy! I take a Biotin supplement, and I've tried OPI Nail Strengthener for dry, brittle nails and Seche Plus Nail Strengthener and neither seem to help. I've read a ton of reviews and those two seemed to be the most popular. I paint my nails at least once a week and always use a base and top coat, and my nails look great until one of them virtually snaps in half a day or two later. I do the strengthener, a base coat, usually Julep polish, and then a top coat. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Have you changed your diet recently? I've noticed that my nails will change depending on how good my diet is. Sometimes my nails will get more week and I'll try and eat better and they get stronger again. I went dairy free for 3 months and it was horrible for my nails and teeth. My teeth and nails got really soft. I make sure to get enough dairy/calcium daily and that seems to help with keeping my nails in better shape.


----------



## Progroupie (Aug 16, 2016)

Try pre-natal vitamins. They're also great for your hair.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 16, 2016)

Eat as healthy as possible. Eat raw whole plant based. You need vitamins and minerals. More fiber. And drink a lot of water

You dont need opi to do the work for you.

Do this and your body will follow.


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Aug 16, 2016)

I agree with everyone else, but I just wanted to add my two cents; I have incredibly thin, peeling nails.  I've had very good luck with the OPI Nail Envy myself, and it certainly works better when I'm eating healthfully.  I've also noticed a big difference when I keep my hands (and especially my cuticles) well-moisturized.  When my hands are very dry (as they usually are), my nails are much more likely to bend and peel.


----------



## Teroni88 (Aug 23, 2016)

I have had similiar experiences in the past. It is hard to say exactly what fixed the problem, but it might have been partly due to some diet changes I made.


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

this can be caused from the nail polish remover you use. You should get some 100% acetone from the beauty supply. It will take off polish very fast and wont have to be on your nails as long as non acetone removers. It is sometimes the other ingredients in the non acetone remover that is the culprit


----------



## Athena Layali (Jun 30, 2017)

If your nails break and peel often, it is probably because they are too dry and hard. Maintaining elastic nails is the key for preventing the breaking. That's the reason nail strengtheners usually don't work, they make nails harder, thus they are more prone to breaking when pressure is applied. What your nails need is massaging with oil, which will keep them hydrated and add to the natural oils your body emits. Avoid elongated contact with water as much as possible, as it washes the natural oils of the nail away. Keep them painted for the oils to remain locked in, instead. Buffing or drilling the nails, especially if you are into acrylic nails, are not good either, because they make the nails thinner, so they end up having the tendency to peel. Use acetone to remove the polish, it evaporates super quickly and stays on your nails much less than any other polish remover. Apart from nail care, eating healthily and balanced plays an important role in having strong, elastic nails.


----------



## Terrie Dawson (Jul 19, 2017)

One of the home remedy I know for weak nails. Just mix up 2-3 tbsp of lemon juice in a luke warm water and dip your nails for atleast 10-15 minutes every day. This will make your nails stronger.


----------



## Athena Layali (Aug 26, 2017)

Terrie Dawson said:


> One of the home remedy I know for weak nails. Just mix up 2-3 tbsp of lemon juice in a luke warm water and dip your nails for atleast 10-15 minutes every day. This will make your nails stronger.


This is going to make things even worse for the nails, as I explained in my previous answer.

Here is a great article of a nail expert, concerning the* damage prolonged exposure to water can do* to one's nails and explaining why this happens:

http://www.nailcarehq.com/chipped-nail-polish-from-the-shower/

A couple of articles about *maintaining healthy nails* and *preventing situations like breaking*:

http://www.nailcarehq.com/healthy-nails/

http://www.nailcarehq.com/stop-breaking-nails/

I also decided to feature the following article about removing polish stains, in which it is stated that *soaking the nails in water based solutions like the one you suggested (lemon juice and water in particular) is to be avoided*:

http://www.nailcarehq.com/polish-stain-removal-tips/

*Bonus: Why nail strengtheners often fail to solve the problem of breaking nails:*

http://www.nailcarehq.com/nail-strengtheners-opi-nail-envy/


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 26, 2017)

I take a hair, skin, nails supplement and that has seemed to help a lot with my nails.

I take the Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin and Nails Gummy vitamins.


----------



## kanzy (May 4, 2018)

Now a days, There are a number of products in the market which helps in nail problems. You should try those products in order to get rid of these problems.


----------



## SilvanaW (May 15, 2018)

I've had good luck with BioSil, cuticle care, and, of course, cleaning up my diet. Everyone's different, though, so you may have to try a few things until you find the right one.


----------



## juliaschaefer (Jun 26, 2020)

I've also had to deal with brittle nails for a long time. Since my work is very practical, because I am responsible for the maintenance of some machines in my company, such as the impact crusher, my nails are very stressed. Does anyone have any good tips on how to take better care of my nails?


----------



## misty88 (Aug 24, 2020)

Brittle or weak nails could also be due to deficiency in calcium so I think that's one of the things you have to check. If your nails are also constantly exposed to chemicals, it might be good to let your nails rest and breathe.


----------



## leoniekaritz (Mar 17, 2021)

My husband has the same problem! He is a mechanical engineer and is responsible for maintaining the apron feeder of its firm. Daily work puts a lot of strain on his hands and nails so that they are now very weak and brittle. Do you have any tips what to do about it?


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Apr 6, 2021)

Weak nails are most likely associated with a deficiency in B vitamins, calcium, iron, or fatty acids. start taking a multivitamin that includes calcium and B vitamins.


----------



## HarryP (Aug 2, 2021)

i think you need check up of your healthy, maybe some positions are decreased


----------

